# Nice spot to work.



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Peaceful place. 

Almost isn't work.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great view TJ!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Peaceful place.
> 
> Almost isn't work.


Where you at TJ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Wyoming, North Dakota and Minnesota.

This was Minnesota.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice. Looks peaceful.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Did you bring your fishing tackle!??


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

That's a great view you got there TJ. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Shame you had to work though.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice view, but I have to get up every morning and leave this view to go to work every day......and that sucks


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Nice view, but I have to get up every morning and leave this view to go to work every day......and that sucks


Nice view, and lawn.


----------

